# I done a album - Beardyman



## Nitroboss (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share...

Beardyman- "I done a album"...

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=280;0;-1;-1;-1&sku=63347


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Excellent :thumb:

Knew there was an album in the making, but didn't realised it was released.


----------



## Nitroboss (Jul 13, 2009)

Yw. I'm loving it atm, I keep getting odd looks in traffic when the funny skits blare out!


----------

